# Met a pregnant friend in the park today...



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

I thought I was feeling better, 2 weeks from my BFN. The tearfulness, the anxiety attacks at night, the feeling not quite myself, so low, so hopeless, had lifted a little. I thought I was starting to feel better.

There she was, with her little bump, talking about feeling sick, exhausted, looking drained, pregnant. We had been trying at the same time. It could have been me. She didn't know my news. I couldn't speak, just shook my head when she asked me if I was ... looking at my stomach. 

She spoke to me as though it was just a matter of time until I joined her in her state of exhaustion. I know that I cannot be sure that it will happen for me. She lives in a state of when, not if, but it is not the same for me.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwww mable, i'm so sorry hun   it's awfull seeing bumps and bubs everywhere isn't it   i hope you do get a BFP very soon   

pam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mable   I think we all know that feeling ..I pray you get a BFP very soon     and here is a big   x
Cat


----------

